# Board Breaking Funny



## CrazedChris (May 26, 2018)

In class the other day, the Sensei got the board out to practice on.   My hubby volunteered to hold the board.  It gets to my turn and I was surprised to hear Sensei say palm strike, as I had never tried to break a board that way before.  Tried it, succeeded on the first try.  Yay!  Come around again, palm strike again.  Success.  Sensei starts chuckling as I turn to walk to the end of the line.  
After class, I hear him joking with my husband about me being awfully aggressive with those palm strikes with his face behind the board...lol. 
I just really wanted to make sure that board broke!


----------

